

Duplicating the NSA spyset/playset to an opensource project - NicoJuicy
http://www.nsaplayset.org/

======
NicoJuicy
This project is inspired on the NSA's ANT Catalog, a guide leaked by Edward
Snowden with 49 different types of soft- and hardware for espionage. The NSA
Playset will become a guide with sets and tools derived from the ANT Catalog.
The goal is to educate people and not letting people forget about daily
espionage.

His first prototype is called LoudAuto. It's a hidden chip , that doesn't
needs any power and that can be controlled through radio waves, where data can
be send from for example a smartphone to the owner of the chip..

He already has a working prototype and will demonstrate it on Def Con 22.

